# Slide Out Collapse



## chipndale (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time on any forum. Our 2007 KRS Toy Hauler rear slide partially collapsed the other night while we were asleep in it. Never have had a problem before.
The support rails slipped out of the brackets. We zip tied the rails back into the brackets & put a 2X4 under the rails for support as a temporary fix. Anyone else have this unfortunate problem? Can anyone advise of a permanent fix, product recall, or better system?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How did the rails come out?

Did the support bracket break?

Canyou post a picture...that would really help.


----------



## chipndale (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Oregon_Camper.......

Here's the picture of our mishap. Nothing actually broke, but it was a hell of a scare. The rails were fine.








We think the latch springs didn't fully engage. Spring may be weak. Do you know of a better latch/spring?

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The spring would have to be almost non existent for it to be the cause. I would say the rail was side loaded when the slide was moved to the sleeping position. Always a good idea to make sure the clips are still set once the slide is out.


----------



## chipndale (Jun 21, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> The spring would have to be almost non existent for it to be the cause. I would say the rail was side loaded when the slide was moved to the sleeping position. Always a good idea to make sure the clips are still set once the slide is out.


Hello CamperAndy.......

Here's a picture of the old and new brackets side by side. Hope this helps to illustrate the difference between them and what can obviously happen to them over time. Highly recommend checking clips periodically.
Thanks .......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One thing to remember, you can always use your awning support bracket if needed. I no longer have a sleeper slide out, but I no they were the same when I did have that model.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

chipndale said:


> The spring would have to be almost non existent for it to be the cause. I would say the rail was side loaded when the slide was moved to the sleeping position. Always a good idea to make sure the clips are still set once the slide is out.


Hello CamperAndy.......

Here's a picture of the old and new brackets side by side. Hope this helps to illustrate the difference between them and what can obviously happen to them over time. Highly recommend checking clips periodically.
Thanks .......
[/quote]

The image is too small to see any real detail.

If the clip does not close, the pivot pin could be corroded or the entire clip is bent to the point where there is no way for it to close. I still can't see how the spring could be too weak but there is a first time for everything.

Periodic inspection is good but every time you connect and disconnect the rail from the trailer is better. Carry a spare and you will never wake up on the ground!


----------



## chipndale (Jun 21, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> The spring would have to be almost non existent for it to be the cause. I would say the rail was side loaded when the slide was moved to the sleeping position. Always a good idea to make sure the clips are still set once the slide is out.


Hello CamperAndy.......

Here's a picture of the old and new brackets side by side. Hope this helps to illustrate the difference between them and what can obviously happen to them over time. Highly recommend checking clips periodically.
Thanks .......
[/quote]

The image is too small to see any real detail.

If the clip does not close, the pivot pin could be corroded or the entire clip is bent to the point where there is no way for it to close. I still can't see how the spring could be too weak but there is a first time for everything.

Periodic inspection is good but every time you connect and disconnect the rail from the trailer is better. Carry a spare and you will never wake up on the ground!
[/quote]

Thanks CamperAndy,

Good advice.If you could blow up the picture, you would see that there are stress cracks on the old bracket that left a gap large enough for the rail end to slip out. Solution: 3 new brackets: 2 for the trailer, 1 for the drawer as a spare.

Is there a location where I could view the brackets properly installed on a unit? I've reinstalled the brackets as originally found on my unit. I was wondering how it would work if installed upside down. What do you think?

Appreciate your input.


----------



## josec557 (Jul 17, 2013)

chipndale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first time on any forum. Our 2007 KRS Toy Hauler rear slide partially collapsed the other night while we were asleep in it. Never have had a problem before.
> The support rails slipped out of the brackets. We zip tied the rails back into the brackets & put a 2X4 under the rails for support as a temporary fix. Anyone else have this unfortunate problem? Can anyone advise of a permanent fix, product recall, or better system?


This happened to us while camping last night. Where did you buy the brackets?


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

My left bracket is starting to wear. I need to get a few replacements, are they making a better version now? Where did you get the replacement bracket?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any RV store that sells parts should have them. The bracket is nothing more than the Awning foot bracket that is used to store the base of older manual awnings for travel.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Any RV store that sells parts should have them. The bracket is nothing more than the Awning foot bracket that is used to store the base of older manual awnings for travel.


Thanks for the info, has anyone here replaced one yet, is it bolted all the way through or just sheet metal screws, I'm afraid I'm gonna unscrew it and the screws will never tighten back down again. I had to fill the screw holes for my speakers with epoxy and let harden so I could install my new speakers, if this bracket is in thin metal







?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello Chipndale are you,the guy that talked to me about this problem at Sugar Pine SP Lake Tahoe last week at the dump station? Hope you are able to find this bracket without to much problem.
Bill


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Hello Chipndale are you,the guy that talked to me about this problem at Sugar Pine SP Lake Tahoe last week at the dump station? Hope you are able to find this bracket without to much problem.
> Bill


OK I looked at the post date and this couldn't be the guy who asked me about is same problem sense it happen last week not in June. So someone else has had this same problem. A guy behind me at the dump station at Sugar Pine state park asked my if I had ever had a problem with my rear slide support bracket, he said his bent and came out while sleeping. Either Outback is using a cheaper clamp or thermos a bad batch of clamps or maybe I need to inspect my clamps too. Anyway I told him about is forum so hope he finds and gets his clamp fixed too.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

We just packed up camp this morning and noticed a huge crack in our right bracket. It's aways been pulled loose, and I've done the fixes here before. Seems that tightening the screws just put the pressure elsewhere on the bracket. I guess I need to figure out how to adjust the slide rails themselves.


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

CHECK OUT THIS THREAD that I posted about this exact issue. I was able to fix it; I posted photos. Good luck .


----------



## Oregonian (Aug 14, 2008)

One of the first thing I purchased after we bought our trailer was two spare brackets for this very reason. I keep them with my tools in the trailer. I was always concerned that one would break while out in the woods and mess up a trip. I also ended up having to "through-bolt" the brackets because mine kept working themselves loose. It was a little scary to see the short lag bolts holding all the weight of the slide. I feel much better having bolts with nuts on the backside. Good luck.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Oregonian said:


> One of the first thing I purchased after we bought our trailer was two spare brackets for this very reason. I keep them with my tools in the trailer. I was always concerned that one would break while out in the woods and mess up a trip. I also ended up having to "through-bolt" the brackets because mine kept working themselves loose. It was a little scary to see the short lag bolts holding all the weight of the slide. I feel much better having bolts with nuts on the backside. Good luck.


Can you tell me how you got to the inside to add the bolts? I thought about doing this, but from what I can see, I'd have to pull back the carpet and make a whole at the step wall under the slide to get to it. It's higher than my rear storage area is. I just replaced mine, and looked at this as an option, but I didn't want to get into all that.


----------



## Oregonian (Aug 14, 2008)

sptddog said:


> One of the first thing I purchased after we bought our trailer was two spare brackets for this very reason. I keep them with my tools in the trailer. I was always concerned that one would break while out in the woods and mess up a trip. I also ended up having to "through-bolt" the brackets because mine kept working themselves loose. It was a little scary to see the short lag bolts holding all the weight of the slide. I feel much better having bolts with nuts on the backside. Good luck.


Can you tell me how you got to the inside to add the bolts? I thought about doing this, but from what I can see, I'd have to pull back the carpet and make a whole at the step wall under the slide to get to it. It's higher than my rear storage area is. I just replaced mine, and looked at this as an option, but I didn't want to get into all that.
[/quote]
I think our trailers are a bit different. Mine was really easy; no access issues. It was right under the rear slide where I had to through-drill and added a plate and 2 bolts to each side. The lock-nuts and washers are on the outside. If you want, I could post some photos.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Would love some - maybe I just didn't look close enough - it's worth seeing and understanding. I'd really love the piece of mind of an interior bolt. Mine still doesn't sit correctly in the spring clip - so I need to look at that again also to adjust the slide I guess.


----------

